# Advise on what tests to ask my GP for



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi guys, I was wondering if anybody can help me or point me into the right direction?

We've had 1 failed ICSI cycle and 1 frozen embie from our second cycle. I could not go ahead with ET since I have developed a polyp in my uterus for which I need to have a hysteroscopy first.
I'm currently waiting to have this done and hope to continue with our FET in September/October.

I would like to go and see my GP and ask him to refer me for level 1 immune testing.
I have been trying to read up on this but it's a bit of a minefield! 

I have no idea if my GP will be supportive and if he will know what I'm on about.
Where can I find a list of all the tests I should ask for?

I came across the below list but don't know if this will be sufficient:
•  Full blood count, liver function tests, Urea & Electrolytes
•  Thyroid function tests (both free T4 and TSH)
•  Immunoglobulin Panel (IgG, IgA and IgM)
•  Autoimmune antibodies (must include anti-nuclear antibodies, thyroid peroxidise and anti-mitochondrial antibodies)
•  Anticardiolipin antibodies (both IgC and IgM)
•  Thrombophilia (must include lupus anticoagulant, Factor V Leiden and Panthrombin gene mutation)

Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello stranger!  

Have you had a look on the Immunes section, all the details of absolutely everything immune related you could think of is on there (sorry, reading that back and it doesnt seem to make as much sense as it does in my head...)

How is your GP normally with things like this? 

Are you wanting the uterine natural killers test done? That's quite reasonably priced and can be done with Proff Quenby at Coverntry (Care Nottinghma have also started to do it, im not sure where else does it as most places seem to only do the blood natural killers test). 

Another relatively cheap test is the menstrual fluid test at serum - or did you already have that I get confused who did what! 

I think Ustoget was quite thorough before this recent cycle and got some things done through her GP and some things done privately - she may be able to give you an idea of what to ask for too.

Good luck xx


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks Cloudy! I've had another good look through the immunes threads and found some more information.  
There is so much out there! I wish there was a manual they would give out before you started any kind of treatment

I think our GP will be helpful... I normally don't see him (or anyone in the group practice for that matter) because I'm fit as a fiddle!  
However, my DH is well known and our GP's 'special case' bless him. He is fully aware of all our struggles and always asks me how I'm coping when we go and see him for anything related to my DH so my guess is that if he can he will help.

I've not had any tests done and I'm not sure if I should try and cramp some in before our FET or wait first... So visiting Serum/Proff Quenby at Coverntry/Care Nottingham at such short notice might not be feasible.  
I have no reason to believe anything would come up but you never know. I think I just want to feel I'm making the most of this waiting time. If we would have been able to go ahead with ET as planned I would not be thinking about testing at the moment.

And yes Ustoget has been very helpful as well!

Thanks again xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Good luck with your GP and glad you found the info  

The serum menstrual blood test is just where you send a sample of your menstrual fluid to serum by post - so it doesn't take any time and the results are back in a week.

The uNK cells test is done around CD21 and is done whilst you are awake and takes a few minutes - they can get you in on very short notice (from when you call them on CD1). I understand the results are very quick - but some ladies just have low dose steroids empirically instead of having the test.

Personally I didn't consider doing any extra tests until I had 3 attempts, but even now I have only done a few basics as I'm not able to "top up" my NHS treatment anyway (unless we go elsewhere) so I am saving my money until we do a fresh cycle - and then I'm going to try and get them to treat me empirically due to the fact I have indicators for immunes. However, I know that increasingly people are having extra tests and treatments even before they start their first cycle so maybe I'm just behind the times  

Xxx


----------



## Foxy79 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi Keike, I've just read your posts & am wondering how you got on with your GP? I've just had my 3rd self funded BFN & am going to speak to my GP about level 1 testing & hoping they'll be in a good mood when I ask! It seems to be a bit of a minefield! xx


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi Foxy - My GP referred me for the tests more or less straight away! I've actually just been to see my fertility consultant (not for the blood tests BTW) and I asked him if he could see the results in the system.
He could see them, glanced over them and said it was 'all fine'. The lady at reception was nice enough to give me a print out which I now have in front of me. It doesn't make much sense to me but there are some things that are flagged up so I need to make an apt with my GP again to find out more. I would defo ask your GP! Good luck x


----------

